# Ford 8N



## promac850 (Jun 29, 2011)

We are looking at a Ford 8N in great shape, and has some attachments...

I already know these are a damn good tractor, but I was wondering if there was anything else, important or not, to know about these 8N's...

I read there is no hydraulic filter, and wonder if there is a kit to install one or what is needed to put one on. I know metal particles and water kill hydros... 

Any and all help and insight greatly appreciated, and if all goes well and as planned, you should see some pics here...


----------



## Mowingman (Jun 29, 2011)

Well, one thing to watch out for is the PTO on those. When you disengage the PTO while mowing, the momentum of the turning blade will continue to turn the PTO shaft and you will go forward, even when standing on the brake pedals. I have seen many folks run through fences due to the tractor trans. being spun by the blade on the mower.
Good old tractors though, just be careful of that PTO.
Jeff


----------



## Ga. Stumpman (Jun 29, 2011)

I used to have an 8N years ago. Mowingman is right about the PTO. You can get a PTO adapter to go on the PTO shaft that will eliminate that problem. I had one on mine that worked fine. It worked like a ratchet best I remember.


----------



## promac850 (Jun 29, 2011)

Ah, that PTO quirk could have been quite a surprise... 

A ratchet thingamajigabob that prevents that? Will have to do some research on that. 

Thanks guys!!


----------



## Captain Crunch (Jun 29, 2011)

The ratchet thing is called an over running clutch, available at most ag stores/ dealers. 
The pto is not powered when you push in on the clutch, so if you are starting off on a grade, you have get the mower spinning AND start the tractor moving, can be a bit hard on the clutch. 
Gearing on these is ok in the fields, but a bit fast in the woods/hills.


----------



## promac850 (Jun 29, 2011)

Captain Crunch said:


> The ratchet thing is called an over running clutch, available at most ag stores/ dealers.
> The pto is not powered when you push in on the clutch, so if you are starting off on a grade, you have get the mower spinning AND start the tractor moving, can be a bit hard on the clutch.
> Gearing on these is ok in the fields, but a bit fast in the woods/hills.


 
So if I plan on running a tractor with a brush hog/etc. on fairly hilly areas (our field is pretty hilly, but have seen worse) I should look for something else?

Our hills aren't incredibly steep, but they definitely aren't like the rolling shallow hills in Iowa.

Walking about 100 feet yields about a 2 or 3 foot rise or fall over most of the field, one end is more like every 50 feet yields about a 3 foot rise or fall...

I was thinking how easy it would be to use a back blade on this thing to clear the driveway... the one we're looking at has the back blade, lawn roller, and a rear bucket/scoop included in the deal. 

Not to mention how a four foot tiller would take care of the garden in a few minutes...


----------



## Captain Crunch (Jun 29, 2011)

I was operating in much steeper terrain than you describe, near Hagerstown , MD. 
It can be done, just works the clutch pretty hard. If you are moving already and don't have to stop, mowing a steep hill is no problem.


----------



## fubar2 (Jun 30, 2011)

The one I had would have lost traction if it was chained to a sick whore and trying to pull her out of bed. I've never seen a more traction challenged tractor. Other than that a good tractor.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 30, 2011)

2,8,9 n's are around 26 hp I have their big brother the ford 800 45 hp it will pull a two bottom plow in our rock. I have a grader blade, box blade,two disk turning plow and brush hog. I maintain my forty acres with it quite well


----------



## Bill G (Jun 30, 2011)

The 2N,9N,8N tractor is a good mowing tractor. You will need to fabricate a height mount . The non-live PTO is taken care of with a over running coupler. They are cheap and easily bought. The power is plenty to run a 5ft. They do need to be ran in 1st gear though. We have used a one the dealer delivered it in 1947.

Bill


----------



## hanniedog (Jun 30, 2011)

My grandfather had an Ford 861 that had a two stage clutch. Push the pedal part way down and the tranny would stop, rest of the way and the pto stopped. You could also adjust the linkage so that everything stopped when the pedal was depressed. Power steering was also a big plus.


----------



## KD57 (Jun 30, 2011)

Ours was always prone to having brake issues. The seals leaked and got oil on the pads. Never could fix the problem. But they will run forever. Sold mine to a friend years ago, still running fine, and starts if you just think about it.


----------



## promac850 (Jun 30, 2011)

KD57 said:


> Ours was always prone to having brake issues. The seals leaked and got oil on the pads. Never could fix the problem. But they will run forever. Sold mine to a friend years ago, still running fine, and starts if you just think about it.


 
I read about that brake issue, the 8N owner's tips page said overfilling the trans/pto would cause excess to leak out of the seals and ruin the brakes.

10:1 hours of use/service sound about right? An hour of maintenance for every 10 hours of use?


----------



## indiansprings (Jun 30, 2011)

A 8n is fine for a small acreage situation, like Rope said 40 acres or less. They are pretty limited in what they will do, they are very challenged as far as traction. Your basically running no more than a Model A engine. The hydraulics on these are really limited, won't lift a hell of a lot. They are good for running a 5' brush hog or pulling 2-12" plows, but not very deep. A over running clutch is a must with these little machines.
In this country about all you see them do is pull a hay rake anymore, a few still use them to brush hog small places. If you use a 3 point brush hog, instead of using a normal rigid third link, use a heavy piece of log chain, it lets the brush hog float with the terrain. Watch the brakes on these little guys, they are usually weak. Use one within it's limitations and they're all right, start overloading one and you trash it in a hurry.


----------



## promac850 (Jun 30, 2011)

So I couldn't use a pallet fork on the three point to lift 48x48" pallets stacked four feet tall with seasoned firewood?

Tilling is too much for it also?

I'm maintaining 14 acres...


----------



## indiansprings (Jun 30, 2011)

You could handle a 4' tiller, I doubt if you could pick up a 48 x48 stacked four foot high, it just doesn't have the capacity, plus you'll have to counterweight the front end, it doesn't take much to make the front end lift up in the air. It's one of the things you have to watch with a 8n, they are light in the front. Rear lift is rated at only 800 lbs. Actual pto hp is only about 22 hp., that is when they are new. Tractordata.com has good info on the model. You just have to keep it's limitations in mind when using it. Down here you can find them from around a 1000.00 to 2000.00 for a cherry. I've got a neighbor that has been trying to sell a little 9n for about four months for 1500.00. They'll pull about 2200 lbs according to test, in the tractor data test it only put out 18.5 hp on the pto shaft.


----------



## promac850 (Jun 30, 2011)

indiansprings said:


> You could handle a 4' tiller, I doubt if you could pick up a 48 x48 stacked four foot high, it just doesn't have the capacity, plus you'll have to counterweight the front end, it doesn't take much to make the front end lift up in the air. It's one of the things you have to watch with a 8n, they are light in the front. Rear lift is rated at only 800 lbs. Actual pto hp is only about 22 hp., that is when they are new. Tractordata.com has good info on the model. You just have to keep it's limitations in mind when using it. Down here you can find them from around a 1000.00 to 2000.00 for a cherry. I've got a neighbor that has been trying to sell a little 9n for about four months for 1500.00. They'll pull about 2200 lbs according to test, in the tractor data test it only put out 18.5 hp on the pto shaft.


 
Looks like we're gonna have to look for something bigger. Anyone have a good suggestion as to a tractor, loader and all that would move pallets of firewood, mow down hay, and do tilling in rock hard clay?

It's been said "If you think you need a 30 hp tractor, get a 40 hp tractor." Is that a good rule to follow?

Like I think a 30 hp is what we need here, but 40 should be bought to run whatever we might find for it later?


----------



## indiansprings (Jun 30, 2011)

I've got tractors from 45 hp to 140 hp, the most used tractor on the place is a little 4500 JD 4wd. Regardless of brand I find that 40-45 hp is an excellent size for what most people want to do. There are many good tractor brands Kubota, Kioti, JD, Yanmar, on and on. If you plan on doing any loader work 4wd is sure handy. I can do the work of a 60 hp 2 wd machine with the little 45hp 4wd tractor.
For hydraulics looks at how many gpm pump is on the machine, the more the better. Lot's of good ole machines around just take your time, you'll find one. Three point is a must for any modern implements.
Some of the little Massey's were nice, like the little 135's up to 165 would fit your needs. David Browns were solid little tractors, the 880,885 and 990 were solid. The Case 530 was a good small tractor.
The little 2020 JD was good, the 800 and 900 series JD's made by Yanmar are good small acreage machines. Minneapolis Moline U302, and Jetstar's were ahead of their time in features. Someone else can comment on the small Internationals, don't know them as well. The Ford 4000 was a really good small machine. Main thing is too take your time and make sure a machine is sound mechanically, tractor repair isn't cheap.


----------



## promac850 (Jun 30, 2011)

indiansprings said:


> I've got tractors from 45 hp to 140 hp, the most used tractor on the place is a little 4500 JD 4wd. Regardless of brand I find that 40-45 hp is an excellent size for what most people want to do. There are many good tractor brands Kubota, Kioti, JD, Yanmar, on and on. If you plan on doing any loader work 4wd is sure handy. I can do the work of a 60 hp 2 wd machine with the little 45hp 4wd tractor.
> For hydraulics looks at how many gpm pump is on the machine, the more the better. Lot's of good ole machines around just take your time, you'll find one. Three point is a must for any modern implements.
> Some of the little Massey's were nice, like the little 135's up to 165 would fit your needs. David Browns were solid little tractors, the 880,885 and 990 were solid. The Case 530 was a good small tractor.
> The little 2020 JD was good, the 800 and 900 series JD's made by Yanmar are good small acreage machines. Minneapolis Moline U302, and Jetstar's were ahead of their time in features. Someone else can comment on the small Internationals, don't know them as well. The Ford 4000 was a really good small machine. Main thing is too take your time and make sure a machine is sound mechanically, tractor repair isn't cheap.


 
I saw a David Brown 885 in a tractor auction mag for 5500. Is that what they go for?

Also, We are looking for one where the brake shoes don't cost 100 bucks a pair (like our 317...) 

In other words, if it's possible, we want to pay what the parts cost to be made, shipped, + the small amount dealers need to make money added on top, not for a name associated with a pair of brake shoes. From what I hear, John Deere and Kubota are known for making you pay out the ass for parts. We want to avoid that if possible.

I was looking around at parts for the 8N, and holy crap, all of the parts are cheaper than the similar parts on our 317!!! Heck, about the only thing more expensive would be the wheels and tires on the 8N...

Definitely gonna try to go for a good 40-45 hp with a PTO and at least 15 GPM on hydro (if there is one that good)

Even so, we are looking at the 8N Saturday, who knows, maybe some sign will show itself and we will end up bringing it home. Maybe it is what we need, for now anyways.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 30, 2011)

promac610 said:


> I saw a David Brown 885 in a tractor auction mag for 5500. Is that what they go for?
> 
> Also, We are looking for one where the brake shoes don't cost 100 bucks a pair (like our 317...)
> 
> ...


 
Like I said the 800 ford is 45hp and can be found in diesel, mine is gas it is more tractor than a 2,8,9n you can even find them industrial with ps and loader. Mine is gas, I have 3k in it and my implements and it has served me fine but i have my skid for a loader! They can be found in great condition 2 to 4k!


----------



## indiansprings (Jun 30, 2011)

Rope, one of my granddad's had two 801 Ford powermaster's, he had loaders on both, wheel weighted to the azz, they were good tractors, used them up to the day he died. They brought about 3k each.
My cousin just picked up a Ford 3000 industrial for use in his chicken house for 800.00 all it needed was a new carb. It came with the industrial loader, it was a hell of a buy imho. I'd love to have it to use in our business.


----------



## promac850 (Jun 30, 2011)

Well, looks like we know what to watch out for now. Thanks again for the advice guys!!


----------



## atvguns (Jun 30, 2011)

just one thing to remember on the David Browns is parts are getting hard to find and some of them can only be bought used I have a 995 good little tractor and heavy for the HP it is but when you need a part it can be a nightmare the hydraulics are slow on the loader but it will lift a mountain and you never run out of gears


----------



## promac850 (Jul 1, 2011)

atvguns said:


> just one thing to remember on the David Browns is parts are getting hard to find and some of them can only be bought used I have a 995 good little tractor and heavy for the HP it is but when you need a part it can be a nightmare the hydraulics are slow on the loader but it will lift a mountain and you never run out of gears


 
That's what I noticed on the DB's... the only parts available on one site are water pumps, they have nothing else for them, just water pumps for a few models. And they were around 100 bucks, unlike the 8N which were a measly 20 or so bucks.

Are the parts for a Ford 800 like rope has easy to find and fairly cheap?


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 1, 2011)

promac610 said:


> That's what I noticed on the DB's... the only parts available on one site are water pumps, they have nothing else for them, just water pumps for a few models. And they were around 100 bucks, unlike the 8N which were a measly 20 or so bucks.
> 
> Are the parts for a Ford 800 like rope has easy to find and fairly cheap?


 
Yup lol I have rebuilt my pump,and changed my pto shaft that was wollerd before I bought my tractor you can find most parts for it new.

just google ford 800 lol it will list parts!


----------



## indiansprings (Jul 1, 2011)

ProMac, Case/IH put their label on the David Browns during the early 80's same mechanicals, different sheet metal, they went front the old rounded look to a big boxy slant hood. Although high priced you can still get most parts thru them, we've got a old 990 DB, the sucker has to have close to 18k hours on it, other than a clutch and routine maint it has been one hell of a chore tractor. We just use it for loading round bales anymore, once in a while it'll go on the 7' tiller in the chicken houses. It's rated at about 56hp compared to 43-45hp on the 880/885, the 1190 case is the same as a 885, the 1290 same as a 990, I think all the way thru 1490 Cases, possibly the 1690 were David Browns, wrapped in Case sheet metal. The little 485/585 Case/IH's weren't bad either. We had a 585 we bought new for a while, it was a decent tractor.
Be sure and give the little 4000 Fords a close look, they were an excellent small acreage machine.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 1, 2011)

indiansprings said:


> ProMac, Case/IH put their label on the David Browns during the early 80's same mechanicals, different sheet metal, they went front the old rounded look to a big boxy slant hood. Although high priced you can still get most parts thru them, we've got a old 990 DB, the sucker has to have close to 18k hours on it, other than a clutch and routine maint it has been one hell of a chore tractor. We just use it for loading round bales anymore, once in a while it'll go on the 7' tiller in the chicken houses. It's rated at about 56hp compared to 43-45hp on the 880/885, the 1190 case is the same as a 885, the 1290 same as a 990, I think all the way thru 1490 Cases, possibly the 1690 were David Browns, wrapped in Case sheet metal. The little 485/585 Case/IH's weren't bad either. We had a 585 we bought new for a while, it was a decent tractor.
> Be sure and give the little 4000 Fords a close look, they were an excellent small acreage machine.


 
Yup I found a nice well mint 4000 with ps and original ford loader but they want 7k, it really is worth it a tractor without a loader is just not the same lol. I if I had it to do over again would of got a diesel 30 hp 4 wd with a loader and bit the bullet on price. I am happy with my tractor its just you need a loader, if I would of thought long and hard I may have waited until I found at least an 800 with ps and loader, instead I ended up buying a skid steer lol. What we all need is a few million to play with


----------



## hanniedog (Jul 1, 2011)

You can go to tractorhouse.com or farmers fastline.com and find about any kind of tractor. Will let you see whats out there, might hit on a good deal.


----------



## indiansprings (Jul 1, 2011)

Rope, I think you done the right thing, I'd love to have a skid steer, man are those things handy. It's unbelievable all the attachments you can buy for one. Like you said if we just had the money. One of my neighbors bought a 95hp CAT skid steer on tracks last year, damn that thing can do a chit load of work. It's so out of whack here on tractor prices, you have to look high and low for a deal on a small tractor, they are high priced compared to the larger high hp tractors. All the Laotians moving in and buying up all the small 20-60 acre places, they all garden extensively and raise there own chickens, hogs and beef have put a high demand on the little tractors. One guy has made a killing buying all the japanese import small tractors in and selling them, mainly 18-30 hp small garden size, anywhere from 2500.00-6000.00 for the little things, he sells the little 36-48" tillers and 4' brush hogs, lots of people buying them. The boys broke the hood on the little Deere last year, they want 500.00 for a new one, I said the hell with that, until we quit cutting firewood and using it to pull up tops it is going hoodless. It'll just get tore up again. The plastic hoods weren't meant to use in the woods.lol One thing I would make sure I got on any tractor is at least two rear hydraulic remotes, it is just handy to have.


----------



## promac850 (Jul 2, 2011)

Well, pops and I went out and looked at the 8N, and wow, it's been very well taken care of and possibly restored/redone at one time.

Proof (hour) meter says 130 hours... paint looks new, and everything has been greased/oiled, whatever it needed. Runs so damn quiet that you can barely hear it puttering away, and appears to have a 12V conversion done to it at some time. I like the 8N... 

My dad thinks it may have been redone with new paint/refreshed engine, etc. I think it's all original. She claims it to have been used very little, and it was her sister's, hence the sentimental value (3200 buck price tag) with the included roller (shot, it's real rusty, and wouldn't do well smoothing out a lawn) a King Kutter reversible rear blade (back when the implement color was blue) and a rear bucket, only rear facing attachment style... the blade and bucket are in great shape, the tractor is basically immaculate, and the tires on the tractor are like brand fricking new (that ain't cheap...) 

We commented on how nice it is and how much we liked it, and will go back if she doesn't sell it in a couple of months. Maybe she will come down in the price then, especially if her house has sold since this visit today. She's downsizing her property, so will not need a tractor to help maintain the property. She said she just maintained it and kept it running, and it's obvious that she cherishes the tractor. Her voice was crackling with sadness as she mentioned her sister was the original owner of the 8N.

We are not the kind of jerks that go around and slam someone down with reality of the value of their objects, unless the person insists we tell them what the average value is for the item. It was undoubtedly clear that this tractor is to only go to someone that will take care of it, and will ensure it goes on to see the future, it is that sentimental to her, and I don't blame her for being sentimental about it, I'm that way about some of the stuff I got from my grandpa. I wouldn't sell them for anything.


----------



## indiansprings (Jul 2, 2011)

I would have to agree with your dad, sounds like it has had a restoration done. The original paint on 8n's faded very badly, and was pretty thin. The new rubber is a pretty tell tale sign of a restoration at some point, the hour meter is likely to have rolled several times, all the little Model A engines run very quiet. She is high for that kind of tractor, I understand the sentimental attachment, but with the tractor's limitations as to what it can do I'd forget about it. If you want an 8 or 9n you should be able to find a very sound machine for 1200-1500.00. Massey Ferguson also made little machines that were almost identical the TO-20 and T0-30. When my dad was alive, back in the late 70's and early 80's we would buy 8n's and the little masseys and paint them, tune them up and flip them, it sounds like the ladies sister bought one like we would have restored. The serial number will tell you what year the tractor was made. If it is original and clean it should have a grease gun holder on the drivers rear fender.


----------



## promac850 (Jul 2, 2011)

indiansprings said:


> I would have to agree with your dad, sounds like it has had a restoration done. The original paint on 8n's faded very badly, and was pretty thin. The new rubber is a pretty tell tale sign of a restoration at some point, the hour meter is likely to have rolled several times, all the little Model A engines run very quiet. She is high for that kind of tractor, I understand the sentimental attachment, but with the tractor's limitations as to what it can do I'd forget about it. If you want an 8 or 9n you should be able to find a very sound machine for 1200-1500.00. Massey Ferguson also made little machines that were almost identical the TO-20 and T0-30. When my dad was alive, back in the late 70's and early 80's we would buy 8n's and the little masseys and paint them, tune them up and flip them, it sounds like the ladies sister bought one like we would have restored. The serial number will tell you what year the tractor was made. If it is original and clean it should have a grease gun holder on the drivers rear fender.


 
Ah, did not see a grease gun holder... that wasn't on there, or I might've missed it. The little toolbox near the battery does have some tools in it, you know, everything an engine equipped vehicle back then needed, screwdriver, wrench, etc.

From what I've been reading, it runs 5 ft mowers fine, and generally speaking, with less fuel usage compared to some newer tractors. It has the heavy duty front bumper on it, and the pull ring on the bumper too. I noticed it wouldn't be hard to slap a few suitcase weights on it and bolt them together. 

I think this tractor would do what we would need it to do, but if she absolutely must have 3200 for it, we will go for the 800 that we found for 3800, with the forks and front bucket...


----------



## fearofpavement (Jul 31, 2011)

That price is high for an 8N. Sentiment causes people to keep things they don't need. If she is selling it, her sentiments do not add one dollar to the value. It is a piece of equipment and unless she has a photo of Henry Ford sitting on it, it is only worth what an 8N in excellent condition is worth. 8N's are a good tractor for mowing. If you have other tasks for it, I think you need to move up a notch. A diesel powered Ford 3000 or 4000 can be had for $4000 to $5000 and is way more tractor but still very economical fuel wise. Parts are also very available for them. These were made from 1965 to 1975. (The 4000 was made earlier but the earlier ones are different and not as desirable in my opinion). I have experience on all these models and they are very mechanically reliable.

One note: It is going to be a better deal to buy a tractor in good condition than to buy a cheaper "fix it up" version. So the 8N may not be far off value wise if that is the model of tractor you want, but I think you need more tractor based on your statement of intended usage.


----------

